# 6 Month Old Kitten has Diarrhea



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

hello all,

my six month old kitten has developed diarrhea over the past few weeks. she seems healthy and happy in every way. she eats, plays, cuddles, etc.

one thing is that her adult teeth just popped in and she's teething. her breath was really bad for a while--but is fine now. 

i took her to the vet and he gave her a dose of immodium and an intestinal antibiotic--but it didn't really help. 

could it be because her adult teeth are growing in? a food allergy (she eats purina ONE)? 

help!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I think you may be onto something with the food. It may an allergy, or the food just may not agree with your kitten. Is she eating dry or wet? All wet is best, but at least some wet should be part of the daily diet.

I notice that Purina One contains corn as one of the main ingredients. Corn is often a source of allergies in cats, so it's good to avoid foods that contain it. 

You should look into a better quality food -- food with meat as the first ingredient. Try to avoid foods with lots of fillers and by-products. It's better for your cat in the long run, anyway  You can go with kitten food or try a formula for all life stages. 

You won't find the good foods in supermarkets or Wal-Mart, but the pet stores will carry them. I find that Pet Supplies Plus has a good selection, if you have a store near you :wink: 

Since what your vet suggested hasn't helped, you should call and let him know. Just know that many vets are not up on nutritional issues!

If you need further help on the food, let us know!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I second hat lymekaps said about diet.
No, teething won't cause diarrhea. 
Intestinal antibiotic? 8O That's a new one on me. Was that a deworming? If not has she been tested for parasites? Ask the vet about giardia and coccidia. Both are common causes of diarrhea in kittens and often don't show up on a fecal exam. 
I would certainly call your vet and let him know she still has diarrhea


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It could be a variety of things...does your kitty go outside at all? Could she have gotten into something she shouldn't have? A food allergy is a possibility, maybe an enzyme deficiency..parasites too. Getting her back to the vet is probably the next step since she isn't showing any signs of improvments.

Nanook...Flagyl (metronidazole) is an example of a digestive antibiotic...


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Duh! :roll: I have noodle brain from allergies tonight!


----------



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

thank you all for your input. 

to answer a few of your questions. she is an indoor kitty and the vet didn't find anything wrong in the fecal sample. he did mention that if it didn't improve, then maybe i should try switching her food.

so...i am trying eukanuba kitten formula (dry food) and watch her for the next few days. 

thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm...Eukanuba isn't really a step up nutritionally from Purina. It also contains corn and lots of fillers and by-products. This food isn't very different from what you're already feeding :? 

Quality food doesn't have to cost a fortune. The better brands often require that you feed less than the cheap ones, so you get more servings per bag. There are alot of good brands you can try -- Natural Balance, Innova, and California Natural are a few. There are many others. 

Did you speak to the vet yet?

EDIT: typos


----------



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

i haven't contacted the vet yet. when i took her in initially, he mentioned that the next step might be to change her food--so i thought i would get a head start and see how she reacts. if it doesn't change at all, i will take her in right away.

i got eukanuba just because it has a good reputation.

i would certainly be willing to try the more natural brands you suggested. i don't recall seeing any of those at petsmart--but i will look again.

thanks so much for your advice. i'll keep you posted!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

JoJo, how's your kitten doing?


----------



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

lymekaps said:


> JoJo, how's your kitten doing?


better, i think. not totally better...but better. her stomach has calmed down a bit. she's not in the litterbox nearly as much. 

what's weird is she seems normal in every other way. VERY playful, excited about food, drinks normally, extremely cuddly. if her stomach still seems upset by monday--i will try and give her the more natural food you suggested. i found a place near my house that carries it.

and if that doesn't help...i will take her back to the vet.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan  

Be sure to take it slow when you introduce the new food. Mix some of the new and old together for several days so you can see how she tolerates it. Switching too quickly can cause stomach upset, too, and would just confuse the issue.

I'm glad she's perky at least -- that's a good sign  Hopefully, it's just a food issue. Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

my kitten (rosa) is doing SO much better! she seems to be fine with the eukanuba kitten food. 

i want to thank you guys for all of the advice. this is a great forum.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad to hear it, maybe the food she was eating just didn't agree with her. I know I've had trouble with kitten formulas in the past.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that Rosa is doing better! That's great news


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That is good news.


----------

